# neeed a rat in washington state



## Brandon16166 (Dec 3, 2007)

i live in redmond washington. I would like a young girl.


----------



## tommy88 (Jan 28, 2008)

well i live in uk london and i need a rat there....i have my own pet home where i have cat ...horses and dogs. and i also have there *pet portrait*... and now i am developi9ng interest in rats...so please any one here provide me the rat with white color.....and please mention the price also.....


----------

